# Split buss cable 101 - photo pictorial



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

A lot of people ask how to build a split buss cable and there are a ton of ways to do it! I will show how i build mine. This is to show how to do it. I will leave out most of the measuring and stretching/pre-stretching processes as everyone has their own secret process that works for them. This process should get you a perfect split buss every time. I build two separate 12 strand layups and connect them at the lower loop. I never take tension off the jig so its exactly the same length for each layup.



















Some people like to serve their yokes but its really pointless as there is no friction. I like to wrap then back-serve them with the tag ends. I feel its the strongest possible method and looks clean if done with TLC. 





































Take it off and hang it! 



















Next side - same process



















Continued on the next post


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Lay the other strand on the jig










Use a loose strand for the bottom loop



















Pre-stretch



















Continued on the next post


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Twist




























Take off and set on the stretcher for awhile then serve it up!



















After serving i set it back on the stretcher again for awhile then place it back on my layup jig with the BCY Yoke unit.

Untwist the yokes, twist each one to set length then put about 150# on it and let it set for a bit. I like to gently burnish the yokes (cold) for a better finish.





































And your done!!


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks like you almost know what your doing Ha! Great tutorial Ray!!!!


Hutch


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Deer Eliminator said:


> Looks like you almost know what your doing Ha! Great tutorial Ray!!!!
> 
> 
> Hutch


ALMOST!!! lol


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

subbed!!...... that is awesome Ray!! i'm trying to learn as much as i can to try making my own strings this helps more than you'll ever know THANK YOU!! for sharing 

damn that's a sweet setup you have there


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

I do mine pretty well the same. Works great!


----------



## bman9209 (Jan 1, 2013)

Can you show how to do the speed nocks?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

bman9209 said:


> Can you show how to do the speed nocks?


Pretty much just shrink tubing bud. I have my own way of doing them to wrap tighter and i dye the colors to match the string tone. I shrink them on the machine while the string is spinning to spread out the heat evenly.


----------



## bman9209 (Jan 1, 2013)

ok ty I was thinking shrink tubing but wasn't sure.


----------



## Randy McRae (Dec 25, 2008)

Ray have two questions one is what did you do with the other tag end before you closed the end loop in? The other question is how do you dye shrink tubbing?


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

He wraps both tag ends together. 



Hutch


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Double up the tags and wrap then back-serve


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Very nice tutorial Chris, easy to follow and good pictures:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Reddy (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

After you untwist the the yokes how many twist do you put in them?


----------



## ithaqua (Jan 5, 2013)

"Untwist the yokes, twist each one to set length then put about 150# on it and let it set for a bit. I like to gently burnish the yokes (cold) for a better finish."


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Awesome ...


----------

